# Clay carving !



## goodman1966 (Nov 12, 2014)

While walking the Red River the past weekend I found some clay slabs. About 3/4 inch thick and  I carved this on it. What do y'all think ?[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 12, 2014)

If your planning on making a mould, the letters are all reversed from what you need.[]


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Nov 12, 2014)

Mind your p's and q's. Lol I like it goob jod Goodman!


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 12, 2014)

Not trying to make a mold, wouldn't know where to start !  just a gift for the great grandson of S.S. Rhodes. He still runs the first and only drug store that I know of in my hometown ! Hopefully he will let me snap a few pics of the only other of these bottles. It's cobalt !


----------



## sandchip (Nov 13, 2014)

goodman1966 said:
			
		

> ...Hopefully he will let me snap a few pics of the only other of these bottles. It's cobalt !



Good luck.  We'd like to see it if he does.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 14, 2014)

Pretty neat, man. There's a huge dump of blocks of clay down by the lake here. It's a wonderful thing to work with.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 14, 2014)

If you want to make a mould just soften the clay, wrap it around the bottle and press firmly. Then, before it dries, cut both sides and across the bottom. Maybe oil the bottle first to keep the clay from sticking. Make sure to get the air out when you squeeze though. After that use the two halves to make candle's or something.


----------

